# [French NR] 8.25 Square-1 single



## pokekrom (Apr 11, 2017)

This is my second official sub10, both were 8.xy !
I still have a really bad average but I'll beat that soon !




This solve is quite smooth, I'm proud of it


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice! Really fast cubeshape


----------

